# RAF Neatishead



## Munchh (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm having a whip round, who's in? R3 bunker et al. Apparently viewing is strictly by appointment only. Now there's a challenge.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Former-ai...cres-site-Freehold-/300853940364?roken=QUgJsC


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dreams!!!!


----------



## cogito (Feb 2, 2013)

Went in there including the bunker a few months ago, it's in great nick!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2013)

Right on my doorstep fella's. Think I'd best take a look?


----------



## Munchh (Feb 2, 2013)

cogito said:


> Went in there including the bunker a few months ago, it's in great nick!



I heard it was mint.



Black Shuck said:


> Right on my doorstep fella's. Think I'd best take a look?



Righto then shucky looks like you're on point


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 2, 2013)

Deal! I'd been looking for somewhere to land my helicopter...


----------



## Bones out (Feb 2, 2013)

Still has live bits . I was working there last month....


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks interesting! Might need a closer look sometime! ;-)


----------



## matyb2k (Feb 8, 2013)

Went there a few months back! Great place and you can get some really great shots!.

Just looked at the ad, the chap who is "selling" the base also selling Lord of the rings figures? Is this real?


----------



## outkast (Feb 8, 2013)

is the a radar museum there?


----------



## Munchh (Feb 8, 2013)

matyb2k said:


> Went there a few months back! Great place and you can get some really great shots!.
> 
> Just looked at the ad, the chap who is "selling" the base also selling Lord of the rings figures? Is this real?



The site is real enough.



outkast said:


> is the a radar museum there?



Yes there is or was. It's been explored before.


http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17160&highlight=RAF+neatishead#.URVIuKXxB0s


----------

